# Weird Lung Question



## Miniv (Sep 3, 2010)

This is about the teenage daughter. She's 13.

Never had a health issue until this summer..........About a month or 2 ago she started having some minor breathing complaints. She wasn't wheezing but she would make big sighs and say that her throat felt constricted. The feeling would subside after an hour or two.

The feeling would go away for days and then come back. This kept happening about once a week or so and I felt they were allergy related and gave her a pill.

Yesterday she called from school complaining about the symptoms, so I picked her up and took her to the doctor. The initial exam didn't show anything......a healthy girl. Blood tests indicate that her lungs are not processing oxygen up to par "for her age". If she were an adult they wouldn't be questioning.

So, next week she is going in for a CAT SCAN on her lungs.

Should I be concerned???


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 3, 2010)

You're the Mom you get to be concerned whatever it is that is bothering her, always and forever.

My youngst is 33 and I still worry about him if he has a complaint.

So out the gate, you know it'll never go away.

CAT scan is the way to go and I think conjecture is only going to make

the wait until next week seem a lot longer.

I can tell you that I was born with lung disease (premature & lungs never finished growing)

A person can do a lot without 100% lung capacity (mine is 43%)

That said, if I am tense or nervous about something it is a lot worse.

Does Brianne have any concerns over the new school year?

Adolesence also takes it's toll on young bodies when they are growing and changing.

Let us know how the tests results come out.


----------



## Marty (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes Mare, to answer the question I would be very concerned. This is one I would have to go all the way with for fear that her throat will close up. Perhaps an allergy specialist or a ears/nose/throat Dr. She may need her asophagus stretched, an inhaler, or who knows? Yep see a good Doc is what I'd do.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 4, 2010)

It almost sounds like she could have asthma. Asthma can come on without any warning and go away as well. I had it terribly bad when I was young, but I did what they call "grow out of it" as I aged...although when it's very humid or heat is blowing directly on me I still have the symptoms. I have had many lung problems thoughout my life ( 6 spontaneous pnemothoroxis...collapsed lungs) (forgive my spelling)...I have had numerous surgeries and have had my lungs stapled off to control the pnemos, which did work...I've had every test under the sun when it comes to my lungs and so many xrays I probably glo in the dark. If you have any questions, just let me know.

The good thing is that I am still healthy at 41, so..yes...you should be worried, but I'm still here so don't worry too much


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 4, 2010)

I got my first asthma attack at 18. I was one of those people who "grew into it"...I had similar symptoms. Way back then they didn't do xrays or catscans etc. I went to an allergist. I got tested, got allergy shots and got an inhaler.

Eventually the allergy shots worked really well to put my allergies into remission. I rarely use the inhaler anymore unless I have a cold or bronchitis. Exercise helps me, I build my lung capacity by walking and doing stairs. Works brilliantly. I also keep a nebulizer at home, works better than the inhaler.

I hope it is something easy and treatable, but don't worry about the extra tests... Doctors nowadays do lots of tests, especially if you have decent insurance that will pay for it. It is always better to be extra cautious especially with breathing issues. Stay on top of it and don't ever rule out the emergency room if you think she is breathing very tight. If it is asthma, it often tunes up at night. best wishes and keep us posted.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually Ma, it feels like asthma a bit to me. When it occurred with me (also at a young age and I have since out grown it)I would feel like I had to sigh and then would cough. They tried many puffers but found asthmacort worked best for me because it was a seasonal asthma, spring and fall brought on by yes, allergies. I do hope that all goes well. Let me know.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 4, 2010)

That sounds similar to something I have going on with me. It makes me yawn/sigh but that action does not satisfy. Its like an itch you cant quite scratch and though you are sucking in air, it doenst "quench your thirst for oxygen". I hate it. I hope she is ok. Its not fun.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 4, 2010)

The doctor claimed we were getting a phone call yesterday afternoon from the Lab to arrange for an appointment for her but nothing came. So I guess I'm going to be on their backs after the weekend.

Some of your descriptions regarding seasonal and age related asthma makes sense.......Thank you!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have any eucalyptus trees? I know you aren't in Ca but I thot it was worth asking. Broken leaves in hot water then breathing the steam can help if she gets tight.


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep a journal too.. it could be a food allergy.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 5, 2010)

It sounds like it could be asthma to me also. I had asthma as a child, grew out of it for awhile, and came back a few years ago.

If it is asthma, I have gone off all of my inhalers by doing yoga breathing, if you want more info contact me privately.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope all turns out well. I too have been growing "INTO" my asthma. Weather changes are real bad for me. Everything swells from my sinuses to my lungs. It gets very hard to breath. Asthmacort just gives me a sore throat. I have to use a mist inhaler.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes....she has a mist inhaler until the Cat Scan - which hopefully give some answers.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. I reminded me of a news article from just a week or two ago... teenagers that use acetaminophen products have nearly double the risk of asthma. Has she been using Tylenol or anything like that?

Good luck.

Daryl


----------



## Miniv (Sep 6, 2010)

Daryl,

No but we allow ibuprofin and benedryl.

This is all brand new for us and the only change in her life has been with her 4-H activity with rabbits and chickens.

Fortunately the change in her hasn't been horrible, just a strange "sigh". I know what it's like to gasp for breath and just not get enough. It's frightening.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 6, 2010)

Chickens are HORRIBLE for Asthma-


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh Ma, Rabbits..I used to raise and show em and had to give them up when my asthma kicked back in because of the fur. Later I learned a rex rabbit would've been a good choice. Hope you get answers this week.


----------



## Shari (Sep 7, 2010)

My Son had Asthma from the age of 2 years old until he was about 17. Took a couple of years for he Docs to listen and pay attention. If we stay away from his triggers now, he doesn't need any meds.

Funny thing is.. Chickens didn't bother his Asthma but then I was also very careful, kept the hen house very clean and dust free.

Some of DS's triggers where Cigarette smoke (no one in this family smokes but just walking by someone would set him off), Diesel exhaust and such.

Hugs to you and Brianna, know how scary it can be when your child has a health concern. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 10, 2010)

Any news on Brianne yet?

Was she able to get in for tests?

Is she feeling OK?


----------



## Valerie (Sep 10, 2010)

I was just wondering about Bri updates also.....hope she is feeling better.....


----------



## Miniv (Sep 10, 2010)

Bri is actually doing very well. She's only needing to use her inhaler once a day (after P.E.) And because the situation is non life threatening she is waiting in line for the Scan.........

Thanks for thinking of her!


----------

